# Physical hacking of networks



## a_majoor (12 Aug 2008)

As technology becomes more powerful and less expensive, new and improved means of hacking networks become available:

http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=21207&channel=wire&section=



> *Hackers mull physical attacks on a networked world*
> By Associated Press
> 
> LAS VEGAS (AP) _ Want to break into the computer network in an ultra-secure building? *Ship a hacked iPhone there to a nonexistent employee and hope the device sits in the mailroom, scanning for nearby wireless connections.*
> ...


----------

